# [Review] Seasonic X-760 - Gelungener Nachfolger des X-750?



## Gast1111 (16. März 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Das X-760 im PCGH Preisvergleich_
Einleitung_:

Seasonic ist inzwischen einer der bekanntesten Netzteil-Hersteller am Markt, bekannt wurde die Firma mit ihrer X-Series mit der sie Features wie 80 Plus Gold, 
Voll Modulares Kabelmangament, aktiv PFC* (Mit der ermöglicht wird Spannungen von 93-230V aufzunehmen und das mit nur 1 Platform) und Semi-Passive Netzteile einführten.
Mit dem X-760 schickt Seasonic die überarbeitete Version des X-750 in den Markt, dieses soll sich im Hardcore-Gamer Bereich platzieren und etablieren.

 _Inhaltsverzeichnis:

_Das interaktive Inhaltsverzeichnis leitet euch mit den entsprechenden Klicks zum benannten "Kapitel", unter jedem "Kapitel" findet
ihr den entsprechenden Link um zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurück zu kehren.
 Auch lassen sich alle Bilder mit einem Klick auf sie auf 3999x2247 Pixel vergrößern.
 Inhaltsverzeichnis
  -Der erste Eindruck
-Technische Daten
-Lieferumfang
-Kabel & Stecker
-Das Netzteil
-Das Innenleben
-Messergebnisse
-Fazit

 
_Der erste Eindruck:
_Der erste Eindruck
Das Seasonic X-760 ist in einer schlicht gehaltenen Gold-Schwarzen Verpackung (Ganz nach dem Seasonic Motto: "Go for Gold") untergebracht,
für den Schutz gegen Transportschäden wird gesorgt in dem das Netzteil in einer edlen Samttasche schlummert, welche noch von einer
"Schaumstoff-Panzerung" umgeben ist.
Nachdem die Verpackung nun geöffnet wurde, schaut einem Folgendes entgegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier zu sehen sind das "Owners Manual" mit allen wichtigen Informationen über das Netzteil, die Kabeltasche und die Schaumstoffpanzerung.
Auch Ausgezeichnt zu erkennen ist die Hervorragende Sleevequalität.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichniss
_Technische Daten:
_Technische Daten
Hier habe ich die wichtigsten Technischen Features zusammengefasst:
-*80 Plus Gold Zertifikation*
-*Voll Modulares Kabelmangament*
-*Japanische 105° Kondensatoren*
-*Duales PCB Layout*
-*5 Jährige Garantie*
-*Viele Schutzmechanismen*: *OVP, UVP, OCP, SCP, OPP, OTP*
-*Abmessungen*: *B150 x L160 x H86 mm*
-*DC zu DC Technologie*
-*aktives PFC*
-*"Honey-Comb" Design (*Struktur des Lüftergitters*)*
Im Folgenden sind dann die einzelnen Schutzfunktionen kurz erläutert:




*UVP (Unterspannungsschutz) *Fallen   die Spannungen auf den  einzelnen Leitungen unter einen gewissen   Toleranzwert, schaltet  sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.
 

*OVP  (Überspannungsschutz)*  Steigen die Spannungen auf den einzelnen  Leitungen über einen gewissen   Toleranzwert, schaltet sich das  Netzteil automatisch ab.
 

*SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung) *Bei  einem Kurzschluss verhindert diese Sicherung eine  Beschädigung  der  Kernkomponenten des Netzteils und der einzelnen  Systemkomponenten.
 

*OPP (Überlastschutz) *Ist das System “überdimensioniert“, und fordert mehr Leistung vom Netzteil als es leisten kann, wird diese Sicherung ausgelöst.


*OCP (Überstromschutz) *Sollte die Last auf den  einzelnen Leitungen höher sein als angegeben, schaltet das Netzteil  automatisch ab.


*OTP (Überhitzungsschutz) *Wenn  die Temperatur zu hoch ist, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man gut erkennen kann, bietet dass SS-760KM 63 Ampere auf einer 12 Volt Schiene und jeweils 25A auf der 3.3 und 5 Volt Schiene,
diese geballte Leistung sollte jeden High End Boliden zufrieden stellen.
Auch hervor zu heben ist, dass die Kabel so lang sind dass sie auch in einem Big Tower reichen ohne Verlängerungen zu benutzen.
Die untere Grafik erklärt die Semi-Passive Kühlung des NTs, bis ca. 20% Last arbeitet es
komplett Passiv, macht also keinerlei Geräusche, bis 50% Last arbeitet es im sogenannten
"Silent Mode", dieser drosselt den Lüfter auf eine Drehzahl mit der der Lüfter nur unter 16DBA
arbeitet. Leider fehlen hier genauere Angaben zur Entfernung zu dem Netzteil.
Wenn die Last dann noch weiter steigt wechselt es in den Cooling Mode zu dem leider
jede Lautstärkeangabe fehlt.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichniss 
_Lieferumfang:_
Lieferumfang
Im Gepäck des güldenen Kraftspenders befinden sich neben einem großen Haufen Kabel,
die in der elegant gestalteten Kabeltasche ihren Platz gefunden haben,
auch ein paar Kabelbinder, ein paar Schrauben sowie mehere Seasonic Aufkleber.
Der oben bereits genannte Samtbeutel ist natürlich auch mit von der Partie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Im ersten Kabelpackage befinden sich die Molex und Satastecker, während im 2. die PCI E und EPS Stecker sowie der ATX Strang liegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier kommt die heiß ersehnte Kabeltasche nun auch einmal zum Vorschein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist der Kleinkram wie Kabelbinder und Schrauben:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichniss
_Kabel & Stecker
_Kabel & Stecker
Was wäre ein Netzteil ohne Kabel? Richtig nichts!
Beim X-760 hat man diesbezüglich fast alles richtig gemacht,
man kann alle Kabel abstecken so dass nichts unnötig im Gehäuse herum fliegt,
es wurde eine große Auswahl an gut gesleevten Kabeln beigelegt
und die Länge der Kabel ist so propotioniert dass man keine hässlichen Verlängerungen
benötigt - aber nur fast immer: 
Der einzige Dorn im Auge ist hier der FDD-Adapter der mit 18 cm
Länger definitiv zu kurz kommt. Ansonsten sprechen Bilder wohl mehr als 1000 Worte:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichniss
_Das Netzteil:
_ Das Netzteil
Das Netzteil ansich wurde hier bis jetzt ja noch nicht oft gezeigt - hier ein paar Impressionen:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichniss
_Das Innenleben:
_
Einer der Punkte die den Preis des X-760 gerechtfertigen ist die super Verarbeitung
außen als auch innen. Man kann bei den folgenden Bildern vorallem
die sehr gute Lotqualität (Die gerade bei NoName NTs zu wünschen übrig lässt)
als auch die sehr Hochwertigen Komponenten erkennen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass der Lüfer an der einen Seite verdeckt ist kann ich mir nur so erklären, dass
die Anschlüsse (1&2 Bild ganz rechts) nicht gekühlt werden müssen und die 
Luftverwirbelungen in dem kleinen separatem "Raum" nur Lärm erzeugen würden.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichniss
_Messergebnisse:
_Messergebnisse
Jetzt kommen wir zum spannenden Teil des Reviews, was leistet das so tolle X-760?
Dazu erkläre ich erstmal wie die Ergebniss zustande gekommen sind, das System
bestand aus einem Phenom 955 Black Edtion bei dem ich die Kernspannung auf 1.45V
angehoben habe und auf 3.8GHz übertaktet habe. Dazu steht ihm noch eine HD 4890
die auf 995/2200 MHz mit 1.35V Kernspannung zur Seite, der RAM wurde
zwar nur mit DDR3 1333 betrieben allerdings mit 1.7V Spannung bei 12 GiB
(2x2 und 2x4 GiB). Die erhöhten Spannungen wurden nur übernommen um die Leistungsaufnahe
der ohnehin schon Stromfressenden Komponenten zu erhöhen.
Als Konkurrenzprodukt wird das OCZ Stealth Stream mit 700W und 80 Plus
Bronze verwendet.

Für die Messergebnisse wurden jeweils 2 Stunden lang die Leistungsaufnahme gemessen,
bei Bad Company 2 wurde immer wieder das selbe Level wiederholt, um die
reale Spielelast nach zustellen, im Leerlauf liefen folgende Programme:
-Skype
-Steam
-Ein MS Office Fenster
Was den realen Leerlauf simulieren soll, den wer schließt schon alle Programme?
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Hier erkennt man dass man im Extrem-Fall zu den eig. relativ sparsamen 80 Plus Bronze Netzteilen,
trotzdem noch ganze 40 Watt sparen kann. Das wären bei 2 Stunden Last insgesamt 80 Watt.
Auch im Leerlauf lassen sich noch gute 11 Watt rausholen, während bei einem Game
(Was bei Hardcorezockern schonmal 8H am Stück sein kann) sich 21 Watt rausholen lassen.
Das ich keine Professionellen Lautstärke Messgeräte habe, kann ich dass ganze nur Objektiv
wiedergeben, ich habe mich jeweils 50 cm vom Netzteil (Was im Nebenraum stand) entfernt
während die "Lastzustände anhielten", beim OCZ Netzteil konnte man immer ein deutliches
Rauschen des Lüfters hören sowie bei Prime+Furmark ein störendes Fiepen.
Beim Seasonic NT hörte man im Leerlauf logischer Weise nichts, während im Spiele und Volllastbe-
trieb ein ganz leises Rauschen zu hören war, was man allerdings erst hören konnte wenn man sich wie
ich vollkommen auf die Geräusche konzentriert hat. Aus dem Geschlossenen Gehäuse war es nicht
heraus zu hören.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichniss
_Fazit:
_Fazit
Aufgrund der sehr guten Effizienz, des Voll Modularen Kabelmanagment und der sehr leisen Kühlung,
ist das Seasonic X-760 eine klare Kaufempfehlung für alle die gerne mal ein bischen länger Zocken.
Das X-760 ist definitiv ein würdiger Nachfolger des X-750 und wird den 80 Plus Gold Netzteilen
auf ihrem Vormarsch auf dem europäischen Markt helfen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichniss

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vielen Dank an Seasonic und besonders an Nils für die Bereitstellung des Netzteils!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quellen für Infos: seasonicusa.com und für die Schutzmechanismen Kluttens Reviews
*Seasonic hat als erster aktiv PFC verwendet und liefert heute alle seine Modelle mit aktiv PFC aus.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. März 2011)

Pic-Dump 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. März 2011)

Pic Dump 2


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. März 2011)

Schönes Review!
Liegt es an mir oder sind die Bilder Tatsächlich nicht in den Text eingebunden?


----------



## Softy (19. März 2011)

Finde das Review auch gut  

Aber die Schriftart und -größe finde ich etwas unangenehm bzw. anstrengend zu lesen. 

edit: die Bilder sind bei mir auch nicht eingebunden.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2011)

Eine gewagte These in der Einleitung(Seasonic ist unter anderem Erfinder des aktiven PFC, die waren schon lange vor der X-Serie bekannt) aber ansonsten ein sauberer Test.


----------



## Re4dt (19. März 2011)

Wirklich Klasse Review


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

@Re4dt Danke! Man muss sagen für Silent und Hochleistungs PCs ist das Teil einfach nur genial


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. März 2011)

Top! 

Man könnte zwar wie gesagt die Spannungen noch messen(IDLE/Last) aber ich denke die werden auf jeden Fall innerhalb der normen liegen.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

Davon dass du nicht auf die Bilder klicken kannst...
@Hirschi Danke! Aber ich habe leider kein Multimeter


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. März 2011)

Also bei mir geht auch nix mit Bildern sind auch nicht im Text eingebunden. Aber sehr schöner Test, ich glaube in der nächsten Zeit wir der NT Markt heiß um gekämpft sein. Also noch vor 2 Jahren waren die Netzteile die man empfehlen konnte recht übersichtlich jetzt hat man echt die Qual der Wahl. Also Daumen hoch für den sehr schönen Test nur die Bilder gehen halt nicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

Häää? Ich mach euch mal nen Screenshot bei mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (19. März 2011)

Nach dem Test freu ich mich schon meins am Montag abzuholen ^^ beim mir könnten die Kabel aber dann fast zu lang sein... ^^ 

aufjedenfall bekommst nen


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

Danke 
@all Ist die Garantie eig auch weg wenn man den "Warranty Void if removed" Aufkleber nicht abkratzt sondern einfach die Schraube durch ihn durch dreht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ist die Garantie eig auch weg wenn man den "Warranty Void if removed" Aufkleber nicht abkratzt sondern einfach die Schraube durch ihn durch dreht


 
Wenn der unbeschadet draufbleibt!
Wenn du das Teil öffnest ist die Garantie futsch, aber wer will das beweisen?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

Die die Rechnung sehen, in der Datenbank nach schauen, sehen dass ich es gesponsert bekommen habe und meinen Test ansehen wo die Bilder des offenen NTs drin sind?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. März 2011)

Ja super jetzt sieht der Test auch optisch sehr gut aus, geht jetzt alles! Schade das ich mir erst das CougarGX800 Watt geholt habe sonst käme ich jetzt ins straucheln nach deinem Test. Aber das CougarGX ist auch ein geniales NT, also wirklich bereuen tu ich es nicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. März 2011)

Tja, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie dir zutrauen, dass du fachkundig genug bist, das schadensfrei zu bewerkstelligen!
Aber ich m´bin jetzt nicht so juristisch bewandert!


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

Ja da wird wohl der größte Unterschied das Semi Passive Layout, das Voll Modulare KM und eben Single Rail anstatt Multi Rail im Vergleich zu deinem Cougar sein ;D

PS Wer findet das Bild mit dem Halb offenem Schaumstoffcase noch so genial?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Was für ein Schaumstoffcase?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wer findet das Bild mit dem Halb offenem Schaumstoffcase noch so genial?


 
Keiner


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Sieht schick aus, aber letztendlich egal, in eine Plastiktüte reicht mir auch, Hauptsache die Leistung ist da.


----------



## roheed (20. März 2011)

hi, 
ich besitze ja auch den kleinen Bruder dieses NT, dass X-650 und bin auch super zufrieden mit. Kann es nur weiterempfehlen, wenn man bereit ist, ein paar euro mehr auszugeben  Weil wirklich günstig sind die Seasonic teile ja nicht 

dann möchte ich noch etwas konstruktive Kritik äußern zu deinem sonst recht schön geschrieben review...Die Schriftart ist wirklich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und Kursiv kommt ja auf den meisten TFT nicht wirklich gut rüber ... Darüber hinaus, solltest du vlt versuchen, weniger manuelle "Textumbrüche" zu nutzten. Hab den Fehler anfangs auch gemacht, aber wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie komisch das ganze aussieht in anderen Auflösungen vom Browser kommt man doch schnell auf den Trichter es lieber dem Browser zu überlassen 

jo aber wie schon gesagt im großen und ganzen ein gut gelungener Review


----------



## roheed (20. März 2011)

jo hier und da nen kleiner texteinrücker macht das Ding gleich um Welten übersichtlicher. Es ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen 
wenn ich mir meine ersten berichte anschaue denkst ich mir mittlerweile auch...ok hät ich heut vlt auch anderes gemacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> wenn ich mir meine ersten berichte anschaue denkst ich mir mittlerweile auch...ok hät ich heut vlt auch anderes gemacht


 
Glücklicher Weise mache ich keine Reviews, ich lese lieber. 
Meckert sich auch einfacher.


----------



## roheed (20. März 2011)

jo meckern ist immer einfacher als selber was auf die Beine zu stellen  
ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung wie viel arbeit und evtl. Liebe da drin steckt und dann wird evtl rumgenörgelt ... 
da braucht es erst mal nen stückchen bis man sich da ein dickeres fell angeeignet hat und sich nicht alles zu sehr zu herzen zu nehmen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Wenn gemeckert wird, dann eben konstruktiv und nicht, weil man den User nicht mag.
Wenn man ein Review zum ersten Mal macht, kann man sich ja andere anschauen, die den gleichen Hardwarebereich gemacht haben, da hat man dann schon Vorstellungen und Ideen, wie das eigenen Review aussehen kann.
Aber unser lieber Freund Wa1lock hat sich sehr viel Mühe gemacht und das wird immer hoch angerechnet. 
.. egal obs jetzt sofort ein Bombenerfolg oder noch daran gefeilt wird. Keiner ist sofort Meister, aber sie entwickeln sich.


----------



## X Broster (20. März 2011)

Das Review liest sich super. Unterschiede konnte ich zum Vorgänger nicht ausmachen, auch groß angekündigt wurde es nicht. Die Schaumstoffverpackung sieht aber witzig aus.

Ich warte auf Seasonics Platinum Reihe im Herbst, der Hersteller war schließlich der Vorreiter in der Gold-Klasse. Mir fällt es ehrlichgesagt schwer Nachteile an der X-Serie zu finden, da ist der Kauf ein muss, top Retail-Produkte!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Denkst du denn, dass die Platin Modelle noch richtig was rausreißen?
Sie sind halt noch effizienter, aber der normaler Heimuser merkt das doch schon nicht mehr.


----------



## FreezerX (20. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hier erkennt man dass man im Extrem-Fall zu den eig. relativ sparsamen 80 Plus Bronze Netzteilen,
> trotzdem noch ganze *40 Watt sparen kann. Das wären bei 2 Stunden Last insgesamt 80 Watt.*
> Auch im Leerlauf lassen sich noch gute 11 Watt rausholen, während bei einem Game
> (Was bei Hardcorezockern schonmal 8H am Stück sein kann) sich 21 Watt rausholen lassen.
> ...


 
Hab da noch zwei inhaltliche Anmerkungen
1, Man spart nicht Leistung "Watt", sondern Arbeit "Wattstunden". Also in zwei Stunden wären dann 80Wattstunden = 0,08kWh gespart.
2, Persönliche Beurteilung ist subjektiv, nicht objektiv. Einfach vertauscht


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

Freezer zu 1. das wusste ich ich war mir nur nicht sicher was für Verwirrung ich hier stifte wenn ich in 2 Stunden 80 Wattstunden schreibe 
zu 2. Da war ich mir nicht sicher obs überhaupt subjektiv ist ;D


Edit: Ok ich habe alle Bilder neu rein gemacht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. März 2011)

Was mir gerade auffällt Seasonic benutzt ja so ein Wabengitter um den Lüfter ab zudecken, Cougar hat das bei seinen neuen Modellen ja geändert, hatten die ja auch, zwar aus dem Grund das es sehr starke Luftgeräusche macht. Kannst du das bestätigen????


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

Das ist die "Honey-Comb" Technik, also ich könnte mir vorstellen dass damit unter 100% Lüfterlast es durchaus etwas lauter wird, bei der Last die ich max. erreicht habe war es immer sehr Leise und es waren keine störendne Geräusche vorhanden


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab gerade ein Déjà-vu. 
Ist das X-750 jetzt eigentlich identisch oder nur extrem ähnlich zum Corsair AX750?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

Jop das Corsair wird von Seasonic gefertigt


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jop das Corsair wird von Seasonic gefertigt


 
Das weis ich, deshalb hab ich es ja (auch) gekauft. Es könnte ja aber sein das an den Innereien irgendwas geändert wurde.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

Nicht das ich wüsste ;D


----------



## FreezerX (20. März 2011)

Alles klar Wa1lock  
Also, es sind jetz auf jeden Fall Bilder drin im Artikel, aber erst so circa die Hälfte (bei mir, ich weiß nicht wies allgemein is). Zum Beispiel über dem Absatz "Das Netzteil" funktionieren die letzten 6 Bilder nicht, und auch von den oberen beiden Bildern funktioniert das erste nicht, das zweite schon


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

Drück mal bitte STRG + F5


----------



## DAEF13 (20. März 2011)

Schöner Test! 
Ein paar Bilder wollen immer noch nicht so ganz


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

STRG+F5 müsste helfen


----------



## X Broster (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denkst du denn, dass die Platin Modelle noch richtig was rausreißen?
> Sie sind halt noch effizienter, aber der normaler Heimuser merkt das doch schon nicht mehr.


Kp was du bei "richtig was rausreißen" erwartest, ich erwarte eine nach Spekifikation höhere Effizienz und nach Theorie machbar höhere FL-Klassen. Dies verknüft mit der hohen Qualität Seasonics/Corsair, das man im Review sieht, können es tolle hochwertige Retail-Produkte werden.

Edit: Bilder wurden eingefügt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Kp was du bei "richtig was rausreißen" erwartest, ich erwarte eine nach Spekifikation höhere Effizienz und nach Theorie machbar höhere FL-Klassen. Dies verknüft mit der hohen Qualität Seasonics/Corsair, das man im Review sieht, können es tolle hochwertige Retail-Produkte werden.



Sicher werden sie effizienter sein, nur merkt man es als Heimanwender überhaupt?
Der Preis dafür wird ja auch höher sein, noch mal höher und wie lange willst du den Rechner laufen lassen, ehe du den Kaufpreis wieder reingeholt hast?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

@all Meine Bilder gehen Einwandfrei!?
Und wie gesagt wer viele Leistungsfressende Anwendungen macht, oder zockt für den ist es Ideal


----------



## SaKuL (20. März 2011)

Super Review, kurz und bündig.

Aber da stimmt was mit den Bildern nicht, einige sind doppelt und andere werden garnicht erst angezeigt.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2011)

Ich hab mich dem Bilderchaos mal angenommen.
Zumindest bei mir passt es nun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Jep, jetzt passt es mit den Bilder, so sieht das schon sehr gut aus.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

@Olstyle  Danke! Bei mir gings schon die ganze Zeit?
@SaKul Danke ich hoffe die gehen dann jetzt auch bei euch?


----------



## FreezerX (20. März 2011)

Scheint als hätten die Bilder ein totales Eigenleben^^ Wird schon werden  
War eigentlich die Stelle rauszuhören, an der der Lüfter anläuft?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

Also wenn man daneben sitzt schon, ansonsten nicht 

So gehts jetzt???


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> So gehts jetzt???


 
Nö, ich kriege wieder die "*Ungültige Angabe: Anhang Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster*" Meldung.


----------



## DAEF13 (20. März 2011)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch...
Eine Frage zum Netzteil (vielleicht hab ich es auch nur überlesen): Wie lang ist das Teil eigentlich?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

-Abmessungen: B150 x L160 x H86 mm

Also ich hab jetzt Stephan und Thilo kontaktiert, mehr kann ich auch nicht mehr machen...


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

Dämliche neue Forensoftware! Bei Ruyven bspw. funktionieren auch alle Bilder, da kann ich leider nichts machen.
Hoffen wir dass Thilo oder Stephan sich morgen drum kümmern 

Edit: Ihr dürft auch gerne Fragen dazu stellen - Herr Stallmach hat sich bereit erklärt Fragen im Namen von Seasonic zu beantworten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Aha, sehr gut, die Bilder kann man wieder anlicken, super. 

Jo, super, dass der Herr Stallmach das machen will, doch dazu eine Frage, wer ist das?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

Das ist der "Marketingbeauftragte" von Seasonic der mir das Netzteil zur Verfügung gestellt hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Meldet der sich denn hier als Seasonic Staff an oder fungierst du als dessen Sprachrohr?
Mit anderen Worten, bist du durch ihm besessen?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

So kann man es nennen, allerdings kann ich ihn auch fragen ob er sich hier anmeldet, wobei das ihr mir die Fragen sagt ist wahrscheinlich einfacher


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass es einfacher ist, wenn er sich anmeldet, denn mitlesen wird er eh, oder willst du alles weitertragen, wenn die richtigen heftigen Fragen kommen (gibt da ja ein paar Experten )?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

Also ich frag ihn gerne einmal ob er sich hier anmeldet


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Mach das, dann könnte er schon mal das erzählen, was du nicht feststellen konntest.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

Was kann ich dafür wenn die dämliche Backplate nicht abwill 
PS E-Mail ist raus mal schauen was er sagt - Ich hab ihm auch vorgeschlagen er könnte doch auch so einen
Supportbereich aufmachen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür wenn die dämliche Backplate nicht abwill
> PS E-Mail ist raus mal schauen was er sagt - Ich hab ihm auch vorgeschlagen er könnte doch auch so einen
> Supportbereich aufmachen


 
Das wäre natürlich super, dann würden sich hier endlich auch mal ein paar User Seasonic Netzteile kaufen und nicht immer nur den Müll von Corsair und Antec (verdammt, verbaut den Kram für die ).


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

Ja das hab ich ihm auch gesagt  Hoffen wir dass er drauf eingeht


----------



## X Broster (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sicher werden sie effizienter sein, nur merkt man es als Heimanwender überhaupt?
> Der Preis dafür wird ja auch höher sein, noch mal höher und wie lange willst du den Rechner laufen lassen, ehe du den Kaufpreis wieder reingeholt hast?


Also bei mir kann ein Netzteil gerne mehr kosten, wie gesagt, Platin ist mir wegen den oben genannten Gründen wichtig, nicht wegen minimal weniger Energiekosten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Also bei mir kann ein Netzteil gerne mehr kosten, wie gesagt, Platin ist mir wegen den oben genannten Gründen wichtig, nicht wegen minimal weniger Energiekosten.


 
Aha, dann gehörst du zu den wenigen, die sich Netzteile alleine wegen der Technik kaufen, nicht wegen der Effizienz oder dem Sparen an sich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2011)

Das Problem bei den Platin Netzteilen ist, das die Kabel fast schon zu kurz sind für ein Big Tower, wie mein Antec1200 zum Beispiel. Mehr Kabel bedeutet halt höherer Widerstand und damit höhere Verlustleistung. Deswegen denke ich fast das Platin also 95% Effizienz fast das Maximum ist außer man erfindet eine Legierung die bei Zimmertemperatur Supraleitend ist.


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2011)

Der Übergangswiderstand am Stecker(bei modularem Aufbau ja sogar doppelt vorhanden) dürfte bei den Größenordnungen in einem PC-Gehäuse deutlich mehr ins Gewicht fallen als Leitungslängen. 
Wenn ich mich gerade nicht verrechnet habe hat z.B. 2m Kupferleitung mit 0,5mm Durchmesser gerade mal einen widerstand von 0,17ohm.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2011)

Wenn das relativ so wenig aus macht warum sind dann, die Kabel kürzer? Eine alternative wäre ja Silberdraht was ja hervorragend leitet noch besser als Gold!


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2011)

Silber leitet nur unwesentlich besser als Kupfer und Gold sogar schlechter.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. März 2011)

Kupfer leitet sogar besser als Gold, aber Silber besser als Kupfer...doch der Unterschied ist so klein, sodass sich das von der Effizienz her kaum lohnen würde. (Vom Preis reden wir mal lieber nicht.)

EDIT: Da war jemand schneller


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Kabellänge kostet Geld, wenn du 5cm einsparen kannst, dann sind das Millionen Euro im Jahr. Kupfer ist verdammt teuer geworden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2011)

Das Kg kostet ca 3.5€.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Woher hast du denn den Preis?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2011)

Den Preis bekomme ich beim Schrotthändler!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Es geht aber nicht um Kupfer vom Schrotthändler.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2011)

Eigentlich schon, der zahlt den normalen Kupfer Preis der auch so pro Barren an der Börse gehandelt wird. Ist das selbe wenn du Gold an eine Juwelier oder im Pfandhaus verkaufst.


----------



## Sturmi (22. März 2011)

Der aktuelle Kupferpreis liegt etwa bei 6,70 € pro Kilo bzw. 6700€ pro Tonne.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

Jo kann sein hab schon lang kein Kupfer mehr beim Schrotty abgegeben. Aber da ich arbeitslos geworden bin kann sich das in nächster Zeit wider ändern, dann bin ich wieder auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

Update:
Also Seasonic wird die Fragen durch die "Kontaktuser" beantworten, also wenn ihr Fragen habt einfach hier posten.
Außerdem könntet ihr bitte mit dem Kupfergespamme aufhören?

mfg


----------



## DAEF13 (26. März 2011)

Glückwunsch zur Main 

Und noch eine Frage dazu: wie laut ist das Teil unter Volllast in dbA bzw. in Sone? Leiser als die BeQuiet StraightPower und DarkPower oder lauter?


----------



## Re4dt (26. März 2011)

Auch von mir. Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## Gast1111 (29. März 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Main
> 
> Und noch eine Frage dazu: wie laut ist das Teil unter Volllast in dbA bzw. in Sone? Leiser als die BeQuiet StraightPower und DarkPower oder lauter?


 
Danke 
Da ich hier weder ein BeQuiet NT habe noch ein Lautstärkemessgerät, kann ich dir nur sagen es ist so leise dass man es nicht aus dem Gehäuse hören kann


----------



## p00nage (13. Mai 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Update:
> Also Seasonic wird die Fragen durch die "Kontaktuser" beantworten, also wenn ihr Fragen habt einfach hier posten.
> Außerdem könntet ihr bitte mit dem Kupfergespamme aufhören?
> 
> mfg


 
Das nehme ich mal gerne an. Ich hab das gleiche NT jedoch sind für´s Lian Li A05 die Kabel zu lang um sie ordentlich zu verlegen, deswegen wollte ich fragen ob man irgendwoher Ersatzkabel bekommen kann. Die fürs Board und 4x pci/e für 2 graka´s


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2011)

schöner User-test  und gute Bilder. 



> Seasonic ist inzwischen einer der bekanntesten Netzteil-Hersteller am Markt, bekannt wurde die Firma mit ihrer X-Series mit der sie Features wie 80 Plus Gold



eigentlich sind die schon seit dem S12 bekannt, dem ersten 80+ Standard NT so um 2005, für die Vermarktung war damals halt Maxpoint verantwortlich


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Mai 2011)

und spätestens seit den S12 II hat sich der Name durchaus etabliert  die S12 der ersten Generation waren ihrer Zeit noch ein bisschen voraus ... vorallem, wenn man bedenkt das bei den beliebten und verbreiteten S12 II und S12 D sich nicht soooooooooo viel geändert hat ...


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Mai 2011)

Ja ihre S12 Designs waren natürlich super verbreitet und sind es ja Teils immer noch mit etwas überarbeiteten S12 II Designs, aber richtig bekannt wurde Seasonic meiner Meinung nach erst wieder mit der X-Serie 
@p00nage Soll ich mal Nachfragen?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Das nehme ich mal gerne an. Ich hab das gleiche NT jedoch sind für´s Lian Li A05 die Kabel zu lang um sie ordentlich zu verlegen, deswegen wollte ich fragen ob man irgendwoher Ersatzkabel bekommen kann. Die fürs Board und 4x pci/e für 2 graka´s


 Hallo p00nage Ich habe bei Seasonic nachgefragt und erhilt folgende Antwort:


> Ja es gibt Kabel zum nachkaufen - zur Zeit aber nur den kompletten
> Kabelsatz:
> http://webshop.schneider-consulting.it/Seasonic-Kabelsatz-fuer-Retail-X-650-und-X-750
> Wir arbeiten dazu an einer Lösung für Kunden eine Wunschkabellänge
> liefern zu können. Ist aber noch nicht ganz beendet das Projekt.


Ich hoffe das hilft dir.
mfg


----------



## p00nage (16. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe, also 25€ für alle Kabel? denk ist nicht zu teuer oder ?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2011)

Sind halt immer noch die Langen. Kannst sie natürlich von Hand kürzen.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Mai 2011)

Jop 25€ find ich voll OK.
Aber sind halt die gleichen wie Olstyle schon gesagt hat.


----------



## p00nage (16. Mai 2011)

jo hatte ja vor sie zu kürzen und evtl zu sleeven  nur falls ich ma wieder Tower wechsel wollte ich nicht gleich neues NT kaufen müssen ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, dann sollten die es ja Notfalls richten 
mfg


----------

